# NEWSLETTER AUGUST 2013



## Marty (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Everyone.

Our latest newsletter just hit the stands.

Here you go!

http://chancesminihorserescue.org/yahoo_site_admin/assets/docs/CMHR_end_of_summer_newsletter_aug_20_1.233171109.pdf


----------



## rockin r (Sep 1, 2013)

Sorry to see Connie retire, but Marty you are more than capable to fill the spot, Congrats MDF!


----------



## Champ (Oct 9, 2013)

I haven't been on this forum in a very long time but I wanted to say what a wonderful job you do helping these poor minis!! It is unfortunate that people just don't get that most stallions make wonderful geldings and mares don't have to be bred.....even if they are cute mares......I also think breeders should have a contract with all the foals they sell that if the current owners can't keep the mini the breeder would take it back.......

Congratulations Marty on becoming the new President of CMHR!!


----------

